# Does a Stair with only Two Risers Require a 3' Landing?



## fj80 (Apr 26, 2019)

IRC 2015

I'm renovating a house where the client wants to add a bedroom to the second story, on top of an existing bedroom at the first story. Only problem is the existing bedroom floor and ceiling do no line up with the existing floor and ceiling of the rest of the house. They are about 11" higher. 

This means that to get from the existing second story floor level to the floor level of the proposed new bedroom I need two risers just inside the door of the bedroom. (There's no space to add the steps outside the bedroom.) Does the code require a 3'-0" deep landing between the door and the steps even if it's only two steps? I would prefer to place the steps with a foot or so of the door due to space restrictions.

Floor plan sketch attached to help illustrate the condition.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2019)

*& ~ & ~ &*

According to the definition of a Stair [ in Ch. 2, `15 IRC  ],
...Yes, you will need a landing [ *RE:* Section R311.7.6  ],
or have the egress door swing inward.

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2019)

Use a tall pocket door in lieu of a side swing door. Put your 1st riser at the pocket door leave the 2nd riser where it is thus creating the long tread. Not code compliant but may function better and not be a severe tripping hazard.
Or do not install a door at all for the new bedroom


----------



## Msradell (Apr 27, 2019)

Looking at the drawing provided I'm not sure if the landing would be required or not.  The purpose of the code is so that you don't swing the door into yourself when you are opening it. In this situation you're standing in the hallway when you open the door. In my interpretation of the code it's not required because there's no danger of falling backward when you open the door.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2019)

The door at the bottom of the stairs is worse than what you are trying to accomplish. You have to lean forward down the stairs to reach the door knob


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2019)

*R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors*
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.

Exception: A top landing is not required where a stairway of not more than two risers is located on the exterior side of the door, provided that the door does not swing over the stairway.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 29, 2019)

Put the door on top of the stairs then it will comply with code and be safer.

R311.7.6 Landings for stairways. There shall be a floor
or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The
width perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be not
less than the width of the flight served. Landings of shapes
other than square or rectangular shall be permitted provided
that the depth at the walk line and the total area is
not less than that of a quarter circle with a radius equal to
the required landing width. Where the stairway has a
straight run, the depth in the direction of travel shall be not
less than 36 inches (914 mm).
Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top
of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an
enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing
over the stairs.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 29, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Put the door on top of the stairs then it will comply with code and be safer.



This would be my suggestion also.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 29, 2019)

This will also be interesting structurally and require opening up a good part of the bedroom ceiling.  Are the ceiling joists adequate for the new load?  Some joists will have to be headed off and another doubled.  

It might be best to put the first riser in line with the outside face of the wall, then put the door in an ell at the top of the stair.


----------

